# Drob14's spring reno



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

I know it's not advisable to do a spring Reno but the back yard was spraining peoples ankles and full of weeds. 5 yards of topsoil/compost and laid down 4th millennium/traverse2 tttf/ bewitched kbg.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Wow, you're on top of things. This might just be the earliest Spring Reno on the site this year. It's not even Spring yet by the 4 season standard. The earlier, the better, it seems (up to a point...doing it 3 weeks ago probably wasn't an option, let alone a good one). I have a Spring Reno to do as well, but it's going to be late Spring, unfortunately.

How much shade, and how much Bewitched did you use?


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yeah, I was chomping at the bit! And due to my work schedule it had to be sooner rather then later. And my front has been growing for a few weeks and nice and green so figured why not. I made it 10% bewitched. And after about 11 am it's all sun in the back.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Front lawn isn't looking to shabby. Hopefully gonna Reno it in the fall.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Germination!!!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Ugh of course the backyard is under water today!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Starting to get some decent growth in the areas that have already germinated.


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

Congrats! What part of jersey are you from?


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

South jersey. Merchantville to be exact. Like 10 mins outside of Philly.


----------



## SumBeach35 (Jul 11, 2019)

Can't wait to keep following your spring reno. My seed down day was 3/26 but i am about 8+ hrs north of you. Hoping my early seed down will help it survive through summer.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks @SumBeach35 ! I hope it goes well!


----------



## Sfurunner13 (Feb 26, 2019)

drob14 said:


> South jersey. Merchantville to be exact. Like 10 mins outside of Philly.


I ask because I'm planning on dropping some seed too this spring. I'm probably about 10-14 days out but it's good to see you have germination! Gives me hope with our temps. I'm about 30-45 minutes north of philly.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice! And yeah the projected forecast had our temps higher then this damn cold front and rain keeps coming in!! Just give me ten degrees warmer today!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Coming along slowly but surely!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

I'm gonna have to reseed some spots due to rain washing away some seed but the vast majority is finally starting to come in today.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Really starting to come in now. Picture isn't doing it justice! Also when can I walk on it to overseed some spots?


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Filling in slowly but surely


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Laid down Scotts starter fert with tenacity yesterday for another round of weed control until I can put down a true pre emergent. Of course NJ has had awful rain storms today. Also received more seed from seedsuperstore on saturday! Gonna put down some more next Saturday to fill in some gaps.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Did a double cut trying to get some diamonds. Didn't work too well


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Also did this on the side yard this weekend


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

The anticipation is killing me to see a full lush lawn!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Nice location for the fire pit to double as a sprinkler location. :nod:


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Haha it really did work out well!!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Adding some more topsoil, compost and sand to the areas of the yard that where pooling during heavy rains.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Added some more peat moss to the bare areas.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Warmer temps this week should really help the growth in these bare areas. I hope at least!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

I was bored yesterday so I started going even lower on my front lawn. Got it down to an inch. A little bit of scalping in a spot or two but not bad!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Starting to fill in a bit. Just wish the weather would cooperate!


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Looking good!&#128076;


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

@gatorguy Thanks! Just wish these gaps would start filling in! My wife is starting to think I'm crazy cause I'm staring at the grass everyday!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

A couple of shots from my drone. Was messing around with it yesterday since I was bored.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Starting to fill in nicely! Just trying to figure out this one wet spot in the back of the yard!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Also building a fence in the back once the grass is a bit more established and can take some walking on it.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Gave the yard a cut yesterday with my reel mower.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Don't like how some of the spots are lighter green then others.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

My stripe game is getting better! Now if I can win that swardman on Friday I'll be set! @Reelrollers 😊


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Looks awesome!


----------



## Reelrollers (Feb 6, 2018)

drob14 said:


> My stripe game is getting better! Now if I can win that swardman on Friday I'll be set! @Reelrollers 😊


3 more days until a winner is chosen!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks!! @gatorguy I can finally say I am proud of stripes that I put down!! And @Reelrollers this literally has already been the longest week of my life!! I can't wait till Friday!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

A little night time shot!! Makes the lawn look better! Had to get home from work and mow the yard really quick due to the massive amount of sticks and leaves on the new grass.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Not bad striping for an incomplete Reno!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Not to bad on the weeds so far.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Digging the double/single stripes. Front lawn is coming along nicely.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbsup: Early season domination! :mrgreen:


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Easy with those two next to me!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Any idea why some spots are a bit yellow compared to others? Picture doesn't do it justice. It's in like strips kind of.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Yard is starting to really come along! Sprayed some pre em in the areas that look fully established. Left the areas alone that still need filling in.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Built the fence with my brothers today. Another step done, but they trampled all over my baby grass!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

It's time for Milo medicine. I use either my hand spreader or homemade shaker container on weak/struggling/compacted areas.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

@Chris LI great idea! I have some! Gonna throw it down tomorrow!!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Wifey working hard on helping me stain the fence.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

The yard is really starting to shape up nicely!! Gotta finishing staining the fence but it's coming along. Grass is really taking off and not to many weeds. Definitely have some quackgrass in there.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Wife finally let me pull the trigger today and let me order a Swardman!!! Can't wait to try this baby out!!!


----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

drob14 said:


> Wife finally let me pull the trigger today and let me order a Swardman!!! Can't wait to try this baby out!!!


Congrats!! It's always though getting the wife to hop on board with big lawn purchases. Glad you managed to find a way! Lol. Let us know how you like it.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

@jrubb42 it took two months to finally convince her!!!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:thumbsup: on the Swardman!


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

drob14 said:


> Wife finally let me pull the trigger today and let me order a Swardman!!! Can't wait to try this baby out!!!


Nice, which model are you buying?


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Getting the Edwin @gatorguy


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Not gonna lie, pretty happy with the Reno so far!! Coming in nice and thick. Not to many weeds so far. Was outside pulling some weeds today.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

A little before and after for comparison.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Help! Nutsedge is taking over the lawn! What is the best course of action?


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

drob14 said:


> Help! Nutsedge is taking over the lawn! What is the best course of action?


Sedgehammer?

When is the Swardman due to arrive?


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

I was hoping for something from Home Depot. After spending all that money on the swardman my wife has had enough of me spending on the grass! 
And @gatorguy it should be shipping the week of the 15th. I can't wait!!


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ortho-24-oz-Ready-to-Use-Nutsedge-Killer-for-Lawns-9994318/202521980 never used it but might be available by you? LCN had videos on taking care of sedge in the past.

Nice, wont be long till you'll be laying stripes you can see a mile away!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Thanks @gatorguy and oh yeah! I can't wait!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Dominating the neighbors lawn! Not bad for 3 months old! Now if I can get rid of all the nutsedge.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Shed is finally done! That was an epic journey! So many screws and awful directions!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Now I just have to build a ramp and put some stones around the base.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

drob14 said:


> Now I just have to build a ramp and put some stones around the base.


...and lose turf space! Lol

Maybe have a hidden ramp under the shed that you can pull out, like on the U-haul trucks. :bandit:

Those Harbor Freight pickup truck ramps might be cooler than a slice o' plywood...just brainstorming. :ugeek:


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Thats a great idea!!I didn't think of that! Thank you @Chris LI


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Just some quick stripe shots. Still dealing with some nutsedge.


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Did the swardman arrive in time for an Independance Day mow?


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Finally got my Edwin in!!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)




----------



## jrubb42 (Jun 20, 2019)

Nice! Looking good! How do you like it?


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

I love it! To a minute to get used to it! But man I'm addicted!


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Nice! Now for some double fats


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Currently dealing with this in the back yard. Dead spots? I've applied fungicide and water regularly trying to hit the 1/2 rule. What can I do?


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

That looks like it might be dollar spot. If you can confirm that it is a proper ID, than a little fertilizer can help grow it out (maybe Milo). Adding fertilizer to some other types of fungus infections isn't always suggested (brown patch, I think is one example, but don't remember offhand). I can see a little green in the spots, so a little fluffing up can help for regrowth and to get more air circulation to the grass blades.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

It looks like it is slowly coming back!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Now I'm battling fungus in the front yard after this mess!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

:shock:


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Woke up to this yesterday. Applied another round of disease x yesterday. Is it a lost cause?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

What fungus is it?


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

I think plythium blight. @g-man


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Seed down on my front yard Reno today! Seed superstores kbg mix.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Got some great results!!! Still a few spots that need to fill in but very happy!!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

I presume the Edwin is heading up the duties at this point...it looks great! :nod:


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Haha it sure is! Cutting at 3/4 of an inch. Loving it!!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Did a prg overseed about 12 days ago to fill in a few of the bare areas that were gonna drive me nuts to look at over winter. I wanted a mono stand kbg but I think I made a good decision.


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Last mow of the season and I gotta say I couldn't be happier with the Reno.


----------



## mribbens (Jul 13, 2018)

Great work, looks amazing!!


----------



## gatorguy (Mar 13, 2020)

Total transformation over this year, looking good!


----------



## drob14 (Oct 16, 2019)

Thank you!! @gatorguy


----------

